# 65 GTO Max wheel size???



## faze07hd (Jul 2, 2010)

So im looking for some help... I currently have 14" Cragars on my 65 gto and need new ones. I found a great deal near me but they are 15"... My father and I are arguing non stop over this and i must prove him wrong. lol. Im thinking that the 15's will fit no problem, but he insists that the tire will rub on the fenders... 

Help? please?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not the 14" or 15" that makes them rub, it's the width that makes them rub. I'm running 295/50/15 in the back and 14s in front. I did have to trim just a bit from the inside fenderwell for the back, but they look awesome. Also I added some drag bags to eliminate sag and rubbing under hard acceleration. So, to answer your question, yes a set of skinny 15's will fit no problem, and wide ones will fit with a little massaging.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

explain to your dad that the over all diameter of the tire/ wheel is the same as on 14 as 15 the 15"s just have a smaller sidewall- I am running 15's on my 65 and it has been lowered 2".I have seen 19" wheels in there just the side wall of the tire looks like a rubber band


----------



## faze07hd (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone know if I can stuff 10-11 inch wide meats into the rear wells of my 67........?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the guys that built your frame should be able to tell you what will fit and what kind of backspacing you will need


----------

